# Considering a Move to Valencia



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, my wife and I and two dogs (one 80lb lab, one 30 lb brown mutt) are seriously considering a move to Valencia at some point hopefully this year. We will visit in May to look for housing and are trying to figure out a few things as non-EU members. I have researched much of this, but questions remain:


Health Insurance - What's the best sort of insurance plan to buy if we are planning on living in Spain and will be traveling around the EU once there? we are 61 and 53 yrs old in good condition, and the insurance quote we got came in at $600/month for a $2500 deductible - is that good? Is there a better way to handle it? 

Residency - It seems this is a really lengthy and potentially unsuccessful undertaking, is this perception accurate? any advice on how to get it done quickly?

Best areas of Valencia to consider living in - are there any expats out there living in Valencia, and if so, can you suggest good neighborhoods to look into? 

Cost of Living in Valencia - Rent, food, mobile phone, internet, car expense, cable TV, cost of doctor's office visit

Anyway, sorry for the barrage, any help would be appreciated!

-- Peter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

prastello said:


> Hi, my wife and I and two dogs (one 80lb lab, one 30 lb brown mutt) are seriously considering a move to Valencia at some point hopefully this year. We will visit in May to look for housing and are trying to figure out a few things as non-EU members. I have researched much of this, but questions remain:
> 
> 
> Health Insurance - What's the best sort of insurance plan to buy if we are planning on living in Spain and will be traveling around the EU once there? we are 61 and 53 yrs old in good condition, and the insurance quote we got came in at $600/month for a $2500 deductible - is that good? Is there a better way to handle it?
> ...


:welcome:

I'm in a bit of a rush, so can't give you detailed answers, but if you have a look at our _*FAQs & useful info *_thread above, you'll find a section about visas for non-EU citizens with links to consulates & discussions by forum members

before you get into costs of accommodation etc., I think you should have a good read of those....


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

While I cannot address all your questions about Valencia, as I live in Barcelona, I 'm sure that as far as health insurance is concerned, you can do much better. That quote has a familiar "American" ring to it. I have Asistencia Sanitaria which I got when I arrived here (I'm 57), with just a passport, no NIE, or residency then, runs about 80 euros, covers everything, no deductible, and also will cover me when traveling. Now that I am in the system here, I am covered by Seguridad Social, but I still prefer having it for convenience. I think Asistencia Sanitiaria is only available in Catalunya, but try Sanitas, or Adeslas...
I think the biggest hurdle to jump through will be getting a visa. But as far as I know, there is a retirement type for people who can prove they have a certain amount of money/ pension....
Good luck!


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks xabiachica, I looked through these links and am doing an advanced search to find out about health insurance. However, I could still use a boost though 

-- Peter.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

prastello said:


> Thanks xabiachica, I looked through these links and am doing an advanced search to find out about health insurance. However, I could still use a boost though
> 
> -- Peter.


Another pertinent question is, do you mean Valencia city or the province of Valencia.

If the latter, then it's MASSIVE so you may need to refine your area somewhat before we can give much help.

On the health front, try asking ASSA for a quote.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

prastello said:


> Hi, my wife and I and two dogs (one 80lb lab, one 30 lb brown mutt) are seriously considering a move to Valencia at some point hopefully this year. We will visit in May to look for housing and are trying to figure out a few things as non-EU members. I have researched much of this, but questions remain:
> 
> [*LIST=1]
> [*]Health Insurance - What's the best sort of insurance plan to buy if we are planning on living in Spain and will be traveling around the EU once there? we are 61 and 53 yrs old in good condition, and the insurance quote we got came in at $600/month for a $2500 deductible - is that good? Is there a better way to handle it?
> ...



Depending on circumstance, SANITAS will quote you something in the region of €1150-€1250 a year for private health insurance. I used them for four years or so


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been in Valencia city since last August and have Sanitas cover. Granted I'm only mid-30s, but I don't pay anywhere near any of the prices quoted. I'm on their mid-range 'Classic' plan which costs me circa 44 Euros per month.... just over 500 Euros per year. It gives me full cover with only miniscule copays for things like hospital visits (no more than 24 Euros) providing I use the Sanitas network of approved hospitals. I could have upgraded to the Complete plan (so I could use any hospital outside of the network with 90% reimbursement) - but for the moment I'm happy with what I've got... While the price may vary according to your age/health - the Classic plan is available for folk up to the age of 74 I understand.

I heard Adeslas is very good too - the only minus being (if you're not yet fluent) is that they deal solely in Spanish.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Another vote for Adeslas for health insurance. I am 52 with no health issues and I pay 48€/month for their complete coverage. There's a small co-pay for services (the amount depends but it's usually only a few euros) and no deductables. It covers doctor's visits, tests and hospitalization, but not dental or medication. It also includes emergency coverage outside of Spain. 

I would be more concerned about getting a visa. It's not easy for a non-EU citizen. Be sure to check into that carefully. You should get in touch with your nearest Spanish consulate because they'd be the ones you'd have to deal with.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Depending on circumstance, SANITAS will quote you something in the region of €1150-€1250 a year for private health insurance. I used them for four years or so


I should add this figure is for two people in their mid fifties


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

We live in Valencia Communidad just north of the Alicante region border. Its beautiful and the dogs would quite literally have a 'field' day. The walking is fantastic, so says Dig our rescued beach boy!

Food and rent are definitely cheaper than UK not sure about US prices for comparison. Other things (insurances, electric, phone) can sometimes seem a lot but we have lost touch with UK costs as we haven't owned a house there for a while. Usually 150 euro per month will cover electric and phone with the other utilities water very cheap and gas bottles about 16 euro for 13kg bottle. Two or three of these have kept us warm all winter, it has however been extremely mild for the time of year. 

We live quite simply with walking being our main pastime but think that simple pleasures are more readily available due to the weather. Less reason to spend on entertainment!

Diesel / petrol you will find costly for sure.

A lot will depend on the way and where you choose to live, if for example you need a car for every venture out then you will add to costs. 

Enjoy your research - exciting times!


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

*Areas to live*

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

I lived in Valencia city for a year and my in-laws and extended family all live there, here are some of the best areas:

1. l'eixample (any side of Gran Via coming from the river but not as far down as station)
2. Area around Mestalla football stadium
3. Benimaclet
4. Anywhere within 5-10 minutes walk of the old Turia river would be great for the dogs

Check in the idealista site for houses etc.

For Communidad Valenciana we have been looking to move back to:

1. Javea
2. Denia
3. Alicante
4. Gandia

Ian


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, this is usefull for us also... We are willing to arrive in valencia this saturday.


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all of your responses, your feedback has already been extremely helpful to us! 

To sum it all up, it sounds as though we have been on the wrong track for health insurance and should look into some of the companies local to Spain for the best rates. Will do.

For the residency visa part, I have a question: I own a small internet marketing business here in the USA which I intend to continue operating from Spain. Does this effect the sort of visa I should seek? Will there be negative tax implications for this type of arrangement?

-- Peter.


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

Why don't u move the business offshore?


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

iarmst said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ian, we have been looking at Calpe, do you know about that area? I've taken a look at the idealista site which I had not been aware of before you pointed it out - excellent resource, thank you.

-- Peter.


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

Balsim said:


> Why don't u move the business offshore?


I'm not opposed to that, is there a benefit to doing it that way? I am looking for a solution to optimize my tax situation and at this point do not know what that would be. 

-- Peter.


----------



## iarmst (Apr 1, 2013)

I know that my brother-in-law takes his family there during summer (they live in Valencia) and when I have visited them I have always enjoyed it. It may be a bit too touristy in the summer and dead in the winter? I just do not know as I have alwsys visited in July and it's always tough getting a table for lunch.

Maybe other members on here have more experience of that area.

We only visited Denia and Javea last year as part of our relocation investigation and preferred Javea. We then visited Altea at Christmas only because we flew into Alicante and drove up to Valencia. Altea was beautiful but seemed to be quieter than Javea/Denia.

iarmst


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you, certainly 80 Euro is closer to what we thought health insurance would cost.


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

prastello said:


> I'm not opposed to that, is there a benefit to doing it that way? I am looking for a solution to optimize my tax situation and at this point do not know what that would be.
> 
> -- Peter.


Not sure exactly what business you're running, but my opinion, if it is an online business, it should be offshore...


----------



## prastello (Apr 2, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Another pertinent question is, do you mean Valencia city or the province of Valencia.
> 
> If the latter, then it's MASSIVE so you may need to refine your area somewhat before we can give much help.
> 
> On the health front, try asking ASSA for a quote.


We were thinking about being close enough to the city that we could access restaurants and shopping easily enough (public transport) without being in the thick of it during tourist season. 

We are thinking about coastal towns like Calp, but know nothing about any of them at all. We are planning to be in the area to look around in May to test out if the 'living in Spain' idea is going to be workable for us. We've both visited Spain several times and have loved the country and enjoy the Spanish people.

Thanks for your direction on the health insurance, we'll check out ASSA.

Thanks, Peter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Balsim said:


> Not sure exactly what business you're running, but my opinion, if it is an online business, it should be offshore...



maybe - but if you're living & working in Spain & you're tax resident here you still have to declare all assets (above 50k) worldwide

and declare & pay tax on any worldwide earnings (subject to any dual taxation treaties) while you are resident here


----------



## Balsim (Mar 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> maybe - but if you're living & working in Spain & you're tax resident here you still have to declare all assets (above 50k) worldwide
> 
> and declare & pay tax on any worldwide earnings (subject to any dual taxation treaties) while you are resident here


I will double check about this matter, but since i'm a EU citizen and want to move to spain, to just live there, i work from home, i don't see what tax i should pay. I will spend my money in spain... I think is enough. Isn't it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Balsim said:


> I will double check about this matter, but since i'm a EU citizen and want to move to spain, to just live there, i work from home, i don't see what tax i should pay. I will spend my money in spain... *I think is enough. Isn't it?*



I doubt it......

I dare say some other posters here will know more about this - but certainly if you live here you have to make a tax declaration - if you'`ve already paid tax in a country which has a dual tax treaty with Spain then you don't pay twice - but you for sure have to declare 

& generally if you are physically working here, regardless of where the business is, you would be liable to pay income tax etc. in Spain


----------

